# Infinity wax graphene wax, mini review



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I fancied trying out some graphene wax and after doing a bit of research i decided to try infinity wax's product. This retails for £29.99 for 50ml, so not cheap but its promises to be a very good wax, being easy to apply and remove, durable and very hydrophobic








To prep the car i did a full machine polish using a shine mate orange light one step pad and menzerna 3500.its been a year or so since its last polish but the paint is in pretty good shape so this light combo was all it needed, followed by car chems prep panel wipe
The wax was a dream to apply, feels very oily and spreads for miles, up there with the best i have used
I tested the wax giving it between the recommended 1-5mins to cure but on removal i was getting holograms,first removal i used a short pile but then jumped to a plush microfiber to removal the holograms, took maybe 4/5 passes.not sure why this happened as i used as little product as possible and the panels were cool out the direct sun when i used the wax. Anyway, It left behind a very slick feeling wet look finish 
















After 3 hours i tried out some water on the panel,wow!! .. Up there with the best beads i have seen, very round and uniform, they only got to a few millimetres in size before rolling off, very impressive 








Overall im very impressed with this wax, i will have another play with it and hopefully the removal will be a bit easier
Cheers

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

I was just looking at this on the IW website - very tempted to pick this up in a few months time when my current wax fades...

Looking very, very good pt1!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice write up - looks lovely finish...

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

VERY nice finish :thumb: and yes, the beads do look good.


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Sounds good, please share the secret to removing holograms with a plush towel though!!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

AB_ said:


> Sounds good, please share the secret to removing holograms with a plush towel though!!


Had a go with the short pile, moved onto a more plush, holograms went so must of worked ha
Infinity wax do say buff with a short pile then a final wipe down with a plush towel 
Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice review dude, nice to see someone else have the same experience as me with it! Holograms no matter how much buffing and curing it was given. Durability has been very hit and miss for me too, even with identical prep for 4 cars for me 

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

crxftyyy said:


> Nice review dude, nice to see someone else have the same experience as me with it! Holograms no matter how much buffing and curing it was given. Durability has been very hit and miss for me too, even with identical prep for 4 cars for me
> 
> Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


Interesting.it did look like i got rid of the holograms, the last time i seen holograms like this was from capture the rapture. hopefully it will last well,only time will tell

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great review,amazing finish

Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The car looking nice in the frosty morning light,Graphene wax does seem to add a lot of wetness to the paint









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks beaut pal.

I did read it could be hit n miss with cure times and removal causing some holograms/residue left behind. I then saw crxftyyy had commented and realised it was from him that I'd read about it being hit n miss.

AF Illusion was extremely oily but gave a lush finish like this wax. Again, some users found it difficult to work with in a similar way to Graphene, on dark coloured paint.
Mainly with over application as a little goes a long long way.

You're to experienced to over apply so it must be the wax?
Lets see how the durability is buddy.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Looks beaut pal.
> 
> I did read it could be hit n miss with cure times and removal causing some holograms/residue left behind. I then saw crxftyyy had commented and realised it was from him that I'd read about it being hit n miss.
> 
> ...


I would like to think so,car machine polished and panel wipe prepped,i spread it as thin as possible on cool panels,cant do much more than that, i then tested cure times between 1 and 5 mins.just looked out the window and i can see holograms on roof . Black paint takes no prisoners ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> Looks beaut pal.
> 
> I did read it could be hit n miss with cure times and removal causing some holograms/residue left behind. I then saw crxftyyy had commented and realised it was from him that I'd read about it being hit n miss.
> 
> ...


I've given it plenty of chances so far but yet to get a perfect cure from it. Hot day, cold day, humid, dry no matter what. Found similar with a couple of the infinity waxes, much prefer a less oily wax and less chance of holograms

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how much the wet look disappears when you wash the car which will remove the leftover residual carrier oils.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JU5T1N said:


> It will be interesting to see how much the wet look disappears when you wash the car which will remove the leftover residual carrier oils.


I have been tempted to wash it again today and see how it looks, might do it later 
Just checked, says not to wash for 7 days 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

crxftyyy said:


> I've given it plenty of chances so far but yet to get a perfect cure from it. Hot day, cold day, humid, dry no matter what. Found similar with a couple of the infinity waxes, much prefer a less oily wax and less chance of holograms
> 
> Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


Which other infinity wax's have you tried?
I bought some of their rapid qd, which is really good so thought i would try this out

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

pt1 said:


> Which other infinity wax's have you tried?
> I bought some of their rapid qd, which is really good so thought i would try this out
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I've used supergloss, optic and Diablo. All seem very oily and chasing your tail with the residue removal. Nothing against the brand, love rapid QD and a lot of their trade gear but not a fan of their paste waxes

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Buffing off with a damp microfibre will help remove the oils left behind.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JU5T1N said:


> Buffing off with a damp microfibre will help remove the oils left behind.


I will give that a go next time.Just thought i would follow the manufacturers instructions
Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got to say fella that looks lovely, really wet looking. I've got the ceramic wax sitting waiting to be used and I've read that can be a bit of a pain so its clearly their carriers thats not helping. 



Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Having used IW super gloss+ and Diablo, it has put me off using another IW wax. Nothing but holograms after removing regardless of prep and conditions. And then durability has always been questionably.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wanted to give IW grahene wax another go so gave the car a wash tonight using carpro reset, dried then just added a second coat of the wax, went on lovely again but this time i just wiped on, wiped off,one panel at a time, which seemed to help with the hologram issue.there was still holograms but not as bad when i left it to cure longer. Not sure if you are meant to layer it but thought i would give it go, second layer added to the nice wet look the wax gives









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

that's some finish mate !!!!:doublesho

currently using TW graphene 75 paste wax but tempted to try this


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

So still getting holograms. I tried several ways of applying and I just couldn’t get a clean removal


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> So still getting holograms. I tried several ways of applying and I just couldn't get a clean removal


I've found a light misting with chilled distilled water before final buff often help's remove wax holograms


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

not sure how similar the TW 75 graphene is to IW graphene but i use a damp MF to remove then a dry plush towel to finish off. seems to work well with that.

Might be a graphene thing


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Recently i have had zero holograms from it, been using it on a evening or when it's very overcast, works perfectly fine then. Seems allergic to any form of sunshine,even in shaded areas when the sun is out  that's what i have found anyway. Now im getting no holograms, its one of my favourite waxes

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael O (Apr 9, 2017)

I’ve got a pot of this to try. Interesting to read about the removal - especially as I’m a bit heavy handed with applying wax &#55357;&#56900;. Thanks for the info you’ve given, will help me a lot &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I've used this wax a couple of times

I love the finish it gives, it's so slick! 

I'd use it alot more if I could nail the application though as I suffer with the holograms also


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you have to go to all that fuss to get a good removal of a wax, there’s far easier to use and just as glossy waxes in most people’s collections


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> If you have to go to all that fuss to get a good removal of a wax, there's far easier to use and just as glossy waxes in most people's collections


If you get the removal sorted it really is top notch,its easy to apply,you use very little,its one of the wettest looking waxes i have, its as hydrophobic as fusso if not more so and looks to be very durable on tests i have seen too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I really like this wax. The beads and sheeting is up there with the best and the gloss and slickness it leaves is top notch. The durability is super also. Was still performing like it had just been applied after 5 washes. Not tested full durability as I went over it with another product but I'll be machine polishing mine soon and will be putting this on again and this time I will long it out

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kyle 86 said:


> I really like this wax. The beads and sheeting is up there with the best and the gloss and slickness it leaves is top notch. The durability is super also. Was still performing like it had just been applied after 5 washes. Not tested full durability as I went over it with another product but I'll be machine polishing mine soon and will be putting this on again and this time I will long it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you used the iw graphene qdx?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

pt1 said:


> Have you used the iw graphene qdx?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes I've got that also. The finish is superb but you have to work it at a panel at a time otherwise it smears. Other than that it's easy to use. Only on dark colours

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

